# Contemporary bathroom vanity



## fatima70 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am remodeling my master bathroom and looking for reasonable contemporary vanities. I found something in Ikea that I believe I could use, see link below. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80164846
However, the color is not right, would it be possible to stain this piece? If so how do I ensure the right color I need?
Also does what is you assessment of the quality of this product? 
I am thinking of using two of them side by side and having granite slab/ or travertine tiles for the top? Any ideas you have are welcome.
Thank you in advance for your help

P.S. could a wood veneer be used on cabinets that are already built such as the ones from Ikea?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fatima70 said:


> I am remodeling my master bathroom and looking for reasonable contemporary vanities. I found something in Ikea that I believe I could use, see link below. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80164846
> However, the color is not right, would it be possible to stain this piece? If so how do I ensure the right color I need?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

It's stained and sprayed with a tinted lacquer. You would have to strip the existing finish on this piece to do any staining and finishing.




fatima70 said:


> Also does what is you assessment of the quality of this product?
> I am thinking of using two of them side by side and having granite slab/ or travertine tiles for the top? Any ideas you have are welcome.
> Thank you in advance for your help
> 
> P.S. could a wood veneer be used on cabinets that are already built such as the ones from Ikea?



With the type of materials and construction, this is a wall mount, and would need some base or legs. It's set up for drawers, so if a sink is planned you would have to design around it. For what it costs, covering with a veneer and refitting it for your purpose would not be cost effective in my opinion.


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

This furniture is particle board with an oak veneer. the only solid oak pieces are the grips. 

If you don't like the looks of it, I'd just look at the design, how it adheres to the wall and try and create something of your own. Then you could do it in either solid wood, plywood or particle board and make it look how you want. 

I wouldn't really be calling this quality furniture. You get what you pay for.


----------



## wow-thats-a-cool-car (Nov 15, 2009)

Just don't buy ikea stuff lol

its annoying to put together and it falls apart very easily!


----------



## fatima70 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you Cabinetman, sanding and staining will be the route I take then. 
My only concern now is how to work around the plumbing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fatima70 said:


> Thank you Cabinetman, sanding and staining will be the route I take then.



If you still wish to go that route considering the cost of the cabinets, sanding may not remove all the finish. Being veneered, the veneer could be stained all the way through to the substrate, excessive sanding can remove the veneer. You will likely need to use a chemical stripper. Even with that, all the color may not come out.


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree totally with cabinet man. Knowing Ikea, they probably are using a vaneer that has a thickness around 1/32". With this being said, any serious sanding will probably damage or completely remove the oak veneer. 

I am confident with a little planning, you can make this same cabinet with oak plywood and solid oak parts for less money. This would ultimately allow you to plan for things such as plumbing and your stud locations, on top of not having to put that thing together and have it last for a year before the veneer bubbles from the mositure. 

Just a few things to think about.


----------



## fatima70 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone, ok you convinced me, NO IKEA. I need higher quality. So you think it can be built? then I need to find a carpenter, know of anyone in Houston,TX?
Thank you


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fatima70 said:


> Thank you everyone, ok you convinced me, NO IKEA. I need higher quality. So you think it can be built? then I need to find a carpenter, know of anyone in Houston,TX?
> Thank you



If you're not into building it, I would suggest a cabinetmaker not a carpenter. I should clear up my suggestion. There are probably some carpenters fully qualified and experienced to build a nice cabinet. And, there are probably cabinetmakers out there that have no business building cabinets. I'm just trying to be PC.:icon_smile:


----------

